# Fire Pit Finished



## Stax (Jul 28, 2012)

Finished the foundation by tamping sand in joints.  Worked on the layout and made minor cuts with the grinder over the last 2 days.  Will use construction adhesive under layers on the circle part of the pit only.  Brother is fabricating a grill for the rectangular part of the pit.


----------



## pen (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks sharp!  I like the design and hope it serves you well!  Having a main fire at one end, and a separate place to move coals to for cooking is a great idea. 

pen


----------



## fishingpol (Jul 28, 2012)

Mighty fine.  Many a good times will be had there.  Food pics next!


----------



## smoke show (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice! Scotty will be proud.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 29, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Nice! Scotty will be proud.


I'm very proud!  That damm thing is a work of art.  Stax took the whole thing to the next level, nice job brother!


----------



## bioman (Jul 29, 2012)

That thing is AWSOME stax. now i need one.


----------



## Stax (Jul 29, 2012)

And the grill.


----------



## Thistle (Jul 29, 2012)

WOW that is incredible.....Someday...someday....


----------



## DexterDay (Jul 29, 2012)

smoke show said:


> Nice! Scotty will be proud.





Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm very proud!  That damm thing is a work of art.  Stax took the whole thing to the next level, nice job brother!



No joke....... That thing is a beauty. Nice work Stax.... Nice work!


----------



## Defiant (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice work What will be the first meal?


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 29, 2012)

I say put a dome on it and turn it into a pizza pit.
That's just me though.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jul 31, 2012)

That's Beautiful, I wouldn't want to let that get dirty if I built it!


----------



## osagebow (Aug 1, 2012)

wow - that is sumthin' else!


----------



## ironpony (Aug 1, 2012)

very nice work, you have inspired me to build one after I finish the outdoor kitchen. I was going to keep my little round store bought one but watching yours and others on here i have envisioned a twist on this design which I am going to try.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Aug 2, 2012)

Stax, that is awesome. Can you give us an idea of the measurements? (Or just a guesstimate on the width and length??)
That came out so good you could design them for a living...awesome work


----------



## Stax (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for your compliments.  A lot of elbow grease (roots from an existing birch tree, wheelbarrowing the stone, handling the rumblestone so many times) and some minor planning went into this small project.  Very satisfied with the outcome.  The grill and the way it fit was all luck (brother said he had a grill for me after I laid out the dimensions). Dave...the circle measures 79" in diameter and the "rectangle" is actually a 3'x3' square.  You could easily scale down the dimensions and this thing is quite large in person.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 2, 2012)

Mine is 60" round and 24" x 24" (on the inside of the firebrick, its 18" across) for the pit/keyhole. And its pretty big....

But compared to your work of art, I am not worthy... I am not worthy.... 

Every time I look at yours, it looks better  Lots of work you did.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Aug 2, 2012)

STAX, once again, great job.
I made the mistake of showing this to my wife.  Now I'm trying to figure out how to elevate the grill area to about 3'.  She LOVES your design.


----------

